# Thank you Prozac for........



## pcpain (Dec 15, 2011)

........Thank you Prozac for all these very special new experiences you have brought to me........


My new slim-line shape from having no appetite - attractive.

My new slim-line shape despite my new chocolate addiction - mmm!

My empty wallet having to clothe my new slim-line shape - oww!

My new hideous, seemingly permanent, rash - not attactive!

My new empty memory bank - what was I doing!?

My new porn star staying power - wow!!

My new porn star staying power and excessive sweat - oh dear!

My new porn star staying power and no orgasm - oh s**t!!

The ability to crap myself now and then - Oh f**k!!!


Thank you Prozac....if I wasn't f**king depressed already, I soon would be LOL!!!!!!!!

P x


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

PCPain, I was thinking about going on antidepressants, but maybe not, after reading your post


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pcpain (Dec 15, 2011)

abandonedcompletely said:


> PCPain, I was thinking about going on antidepressants, but maybe not, after reading your post



Ah well *abandonedcompletely*, as they say fore-warned is fore-armed and these are some of the "little" side effects our friendly doctors often don't mention....!
I think it may be a doctor thing, maybe they have a good laugh while they are prescribing lol...

I read your post (poor you) and am here to support you amongst others.

At least now for the first time in my life I am officially a stud muffin lol..lots of staying power without a money shot.....sick joke lol!!

Ying-yang ying yang!

*Anybody else having any sort of trouble with AD's????*

P x


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There's always trouble. They require more tuning than an old MG.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I miss the short-term Olanzapine I had.
That stuff was awesome.
You gain weight on it so it must do something very scary at the metabolic level, but for no depression no anxiety and sleep like a baby and focus like a well-trained guru, and free from the government to boot, well, just say no did not apply.


----------



## tjay (Jan 7, 2012)

Prozac is an old, old drug. If you are having a lot of negative side effects, there are many other options out there. A lot of doctors like to start with prozac because it is cheap, works for a variety of other problems besides depression like anxiety, and it generally doesn't cause weight gain.

If you don't like prozac, talk to you doctor about switching to one of the newer compounds like Celexa (my favorite), lexapro, or zoloft.


----------



## MCook (Jan 11, 2012)

If you want to do away with the Dr. all together, do some research on vitamin B complex. It will chemically alter your emotional state, and its a natural occurring substance in your body. and the biggest plus, it has NO bad side effects, and if your body doesn't need the amount you take you just naturally "excrete" it. 1000mg is a good starting point. It helped me deal with a LOT of stress and stabilize my emotional roller coaster. another "plus" is that its a LOT easier on your wallet, and you DO NOT need a prescription to get it.


----------



## Brokenbear (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep, went on prozac when i was about 18, had never had a panic attack until i started taking it! One minute i was high as a kite, giggling at stupid crap and talking to myself, talking to others at a hundred miles an hour pace and believing i was queen of the world! - next minute, on the floor sobbing, too exhausted and overcome with emotion to do anything. Prozac has MAJOR side effects for some! thank god I had people around me at the time to stop me from really going crazy, takin me to the dr's and getting me to stop taking them!


----------



## pcpain (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for your replies and suggestions...it's really good to know that others have problems with the dreaded meds too!

It should be said however that the fact that Iam happy to endure these cruel tricks of medicine is an indication of how barking mad I had actually become in the depths of my depression lol!

The cure was indeed better than the disease.....

Thanks all....


----------

